# because I couldnt help myself..



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What a wonderful group of pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! My hummingbirds have gone south for the winter.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I especially love the cloud one. I wish the first pictures would load so I could actually see the rest of them, but my internet is sleepy today.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most these my daughter took..she's got a good eye..: )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh she has a gift!!! Tell her I'm very jealous of it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love the cloud one, and the girl chilling on the goat!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice! Your daughter's first art gallery! Goat Forums!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The girl chillin on the goat is my 10 year old daughter..The Goat is Daisy, a saanen..she loves the kids using her as a pillow lol..


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Love the hummingbird! Gorgeous pics!


----------

